# High-flow filter options for >200l tanks (2021)



## Milopapa (28 Jan 2021)

Hi everyone,
I've been researching filters for the last few weeks for my upcoming 240l and seeing how some other people are in the same boat, thought to open this thread to have my findings and considerations in one place.
Things I've considered:​
advertised (and real-life) flow rate
filter media space
operating volume (noise)
hose diameters (standard being 16/22mm)
quality of life features (eg. pre-filter, integrated heater, water change help) 
My findings​*Eheim Professional filters:*
This is where I started as I already own an Eheim Pro 4+ 250 operating in my 75l and I'm generally happy with it. The considered model is either the 
+reputable, well-known brand
+quiet operation
+spare parts are available
-recent generation of Eheim filters have taken a step back when it comes to build quality and don't live up to the legendary reputation
-quite pricey for what they deliver

*AquaEl Ultramax filters:*
I've come across this brand just recently but it looks very convincing.
+exceptionally high flow rate for its category
+quiet
+large capacity canister (space for biomedia)
+prefilter (easier cleaning)
+inexpensive (for its capabilities)
-the largest model (Ultramax 2000) has unorthodox piping (19/25mm), difficult to match with standard lily pipes, spray bars, piping etc

*Fluval FX4 series:*
For a time I thought this was only available in the US but found it in a few shops here, so looked into some reviews. My main deterrent here is the nonstandard piping and relatively small media capacity.
+very high flow rates
+extra plug for fast water changes (through filter)
+automatic start/stop to get rid of air bubbles
-relatively small capacity for biomedia (most of the space is taken up by coarse sponge filters)
-huge outer dimensions
-proprietary, ribbed hosing (difficult to integrate with existing piping)

*Oase Bio Master filters:*
This is the most recent contender. Similar to Eheim although a more recent arrival to the aquarium filter scene (original background in ponds).
+reputable, high quality
+pre-filter (easier cleaning)
+built-in heater (Thermo models) for a premium
+standard piping
-quite pricey with built in heater
-maximum flow is 1500l/h (for 850 model)
Summary of specs:​
BrandModelFlow (as advertised) l/hMedia capacity (l)Hose diameter (mm)Additional commentsEheim2274 Pro 5 35015004.516/22Eheim2076 Pro 5 4501700616/22Eheim2078 Pro 5 7001850816/22FluvalFX426503.9nonstandard ribbedeasy water change (extra connection)FluvalFX635005.9nonstandard ribbedAquaElUltramax 150015007.616/22pre-filterAquaElUltramax 200020009.519/25pre-filterOaseBiomaster 8501550816/22pre-filter, T version has heater built in

Current thinking:​My current thinking is getting either the AquaEl 1500 or the Oase 850 to get to 1500 l/h, and then later potentially getting a second filter if the flow rate proves to be insufficient. That would also give me better options for overall flow in the tank (from 2 opposing sides), as well as some redundancy. It would also help me add a UV filter (should I decide to invest in one) and run that with a lower flow.

Feel free to add your thoughts if you're also looking at buying external filters in the near future. I'll also keep adding new items to the table (maybe leveraging @The grumpy one 's excellent table).


----------



## Milopapa (28 Jan 2021)

@Paul Kettless - this might be a good place to continue our conversation!


----------



## Paul Kettless (28 Jan 2021)

I shall follow this with interest, u have collated some good information there.  The AquaEl is the head runner for me also at the moment, and as I understand it they are made in Poland.  My only concern is how readily spare parts are available, if you are running on of these filters with no backup, this could be problematic.


----------



## The grumpy one (28 Jan 2021)

Hi Both I will put in my two penneths worth. Hope you don't mind?

For my modest 80l tank. I keep changing my mind between: 
Fluval 207 real turnover 4.2 l/h 9 - I don't like to Fluval ribbed pipe with the odd size to it.
JBL CristalProfi e902 real turnover 4.8 l/h - pipe only 12/16
Aquael ultramax 1000 real turnover 5.3 l/h - I have been reading on here and other forums that people are having issues with reliability, faults and breakages.

Just to keep things going:


----------



## Paul Kettless (28 Jan 2021)

Over the years I have been a big fan of the JBL filters, they are very reliable, silent running and low energy.  However, they can be a pig to prime, and no pre filter is the only reason thats putting me off the e1502


----------



## Milopapa (28 Jan 2021)

Good point about the spare parts on AquaEl. I'm from Hungary and Poland is a lot more accessible from here than in the UK - I've seen AquaEl products in multiple shops here, so I'm guessing parts or service shouldn't be so painful, but you never know.

On JBL, i've also been eyeing the e1902, the hose size is what put me off there too (19/25mm). 

@The grumpy one - is there a way to share that file so we could keep adding to it and perhaps contribute? Maybe on Google Drive? I see you keep updating the records, well done.


----------



## Wookii (28 Jan 2021)

I would just get the Oase 850T and be done with it.  None of the others have an integrated heater as far as I’m aware, and the Oase prefilter is literally worth its weight in gold unless you have a particular love of filter maintenance.

If you are planning on planting fairly heavily, you will be unlikely to need the additional biological filtration as the 850 holds a lot of media, so adding a second filter will just be more filter maintenance. Instead you could also consider mini power heads/stream pumps to achieve the flow and distribution you need. I can thoroughly recommend the AI Nero units.


----------



## Paul Kettless (28 Jan 2021)

Wookii said:


> I would just get the Oase 850T and be done with it.  None of the others have an integrated heater as far as I’m aware, and the Oase prefilter is literally worth its weight in gold unless you have a particular love of filter maintenance.
> 
> If you are planning on planting fairly heavily, you will be unlikely to need the additional biological filtration as the 850 holds a lot of media, so adding a second filter will just be more filter maintenance. Instead you could also consider mini power heads/stream pumps to achieve the flow and distribution you need. I can thoroughly recommend the AI Nero units.


Im sure we would all love to buy it if we all could afford to spend £300 on a filter without even having to think about it, but the majority of us most probably have heaters already. The AquaEl Ultramax 1500 for example is nearly half the price., and does have a pre-filter albeit not so easy to get to.  If we are suggesting that the Oase is better, is it that much better to spend double the cost.  Dare I say it but I believe the Oase's are the trendy buy right now and over hyped and quite expensive for what they are.

In my research over the past couple of weeks I have seen loads of people complaining about priming, leaking and noisy Thermo filters.


----------



## Wookii (28 Jan 2021)

Paul Kettless said:


> Im sure we would all love to buy it if we all could afford to spend £300 on a filter without even having to think about it, but the majority of us most probably have heaters already.



Paul, I was replying to the OP in a thread he created in which he gives a list of filter choices, of which the 850T is one? Had the price been an issue, I’m sure he wouldn’t have even suggested it. In any case it can be purchased without a heater, but has the flexibility to add a heater later on.



Paul Kettless said:


> The AquaEl Ultramax 1500 for example is nearly half the price., and does have a pre-filter albeit not so easy to get to.  If we are suggesting that the Oase is better, is it that much better to spend double the cost.  Dare I say it but I believe the Oase's are the trendy buy right now and over hyped and quite expensive for what they are.
> 
> In my research over the past couple of weeks I have seen loads of people complaining about priming, leaking and noisy Thermo filters.



You don’t need to do much searching to read all the issues being experienced with the Ultramax filter . I’m sure @CooKieS can give you his thoughts and experiences.

I don’t believe it’s a matter of Oase filters being “trendy”, but more that they are well made, well engineered and designed, and easy to use and live with that makes them so popular.


----------



## Sammy Islam (28 Jan 2021)

Paul Kettless said:


> Im sure we would all love to buy it if we all could afford to spend £300 on a filter without even having to think about it, but the majority of us most probably have heaters already. The AquaEl Ultramax 1500 for example is nearly half the price., and does have a pre-filter albeit not so easy to get to.  If we are suggesting that the Oase is better, is it that much better to spend double the cost.  Dare I say it but I believe the Oase's are the trendy buy right now and over hyped and quite expensive for what they are.
> 
> In my research over the past couple of weeks I have seen loads of people complaining about priming, leaking and noisy Thermo filters.


Also has up to 4 years guarantee which is great. Their customer service is decent and parts are fairly cheap and readily available if you were to buy them.

The prefilter is great, i clean it weekly and it catches a lot detritus aswell as saving about 30 shrimp every week. I also like you don't have to completely take off the pipes to clean them as you can twist the adapter.

The whole filter is solid and weighs loads when filled up. So easy to take apart and clean, and it just seems to work very well. I've had no problems with the primer and i push it multiple times every week for a year so far.


----------



## Paul Kettless (28 Jan 2021)

Wookii said:


> Paul, I was replying to the OP in a thread he created in which he gives a list of filter choices, of which the 850T is one? Had the price been an issue, I’m sure he wouldn’t have even suggested it. In any case it can be purchased without a heater, but has the flexibility to add a heater later on.


Fair comment, I was talking generally aswell, as we both had communication in a previous thread over filters in general.


Wookii said:


> You don’t need to do much searching to read all the issues being experienced with the Ultramax filter . I’m sure @CooKieS can give you his thoughts and experiences.
> 
> I don’t believe it’s a matter of Oase filters being “trendy”, but more that they are well made, well engineered and designed. and easy to use and live with that makes them so popular.


Agreed, I have seen that thread, My point was that they have just as many issues as others. However, I do believe Eheim and Oase have  very clever and expensive marketing strategies and also sponsor the right influencial people.  Working in the retail industry I see this everyday.

Btw regarding the AI nero, couldnt agree more have seen the 5 working on a friends reef tank and it is a fantastic, almost silent pump that shifts a lot of water.


----------



## Paul Kettless (28 Jan 2021)

Sammy Islam said:


> Also has up to 4 years guarantee which is great. Also their customer service is decent and parts are fairly cheap and readily available if you were to buy them.
> 
> The prefilter is great, i clean it weekly and it catches a lot detritus aswell as saving about 30 shrimp every week. I also like you don't have to completely take off the pipes to clean them as you can twist the adapter.


Oh Im not ruling it out at all, im just doing my homework first, If i think something is worth spending that extra for then will gladly do so.


----------



## Sammy Islam (28 Jan 2021)

Paul Kettless said:


> Oh Im not ruling it out at all, im just doing my homework first, If i think something is worth spending that extra for then will gladly do so.


I would say 100% worth it, for the prefilter alone. The integrated heater is amazing too as there is no where i can hide a heater in my scape.


----------



## Wookii (29 Jan 2021)

Paul Kettless said:


> Agreed, I have seen that thread, My point was that they have just as many issues as others. However, I do believe Eheim and Oase have  very clever and expensive marketing strategies and also sponsor the right influencial people.  Working in the retail industry I see this everyday.



Agreed, they like their marketing - I've lost count of the number of YouTube scapers sponsored by Oase. To be honest I had high hopes for the Aquel units when they were released, as the pre-filter appears to be even more accessible and sensibly designed than the Oase - which can be tricky to remove if it's inside a cabinet - and I almost bought one, but the frequency of reported issues with them for a relatively low userbase vs the larger userbase of the Oase with relatively lesser issues swayed me along with the heater point.

I moved from a 20 year old Eheim 2080 which was a rock solid filter, but if I wanted to keep the levels of detritus and organic waste down on a high tech tank, it meant disassembling the entire filter at least bi-weekly which wore thin fast (I'm not a maintenance fan). I agree though all filters seem to have their issues and teething problems. Even the Oase has some foibles that you have to work with, or around, to make life simpler, it seems there is no perfect filter surprisingly.

It does amaze me to be honest that across all the companies that make filters there are so few rock solid fully comprehensive options - there seems to have been very little innovation in the past 20 years, with the exception of the one or two filters we are discussing here. The fact that the likes of Eheim, JBL, Fluval (now their 12 year old G series has been discontinued) - or even big OEM pump manufacturers like SICCE - haven't come up with something truly innovative, is surprising. I can only assume there simply isn't the market for it. I mean - why isn't there a filter with an integral CO2 reactor?!



Paul Kettless said:


> Btw regarding the AI nero, couldnt agree more have seen the 5 working on a friends reef tank and it is a fantastic, almost silent pump that shifts a lot of water.



Yeah, I have the Nero 3, and it's superb. When I clean it I can't believe how tiny it is, but it pushes out a huge amount of water - I run it at 30-40%, which is still a huge amount of flow, but because the resulting output is such a wide cone it reaches right to the bottom of the tank without being overpowering. I'm also a sucker for app control, and the fact I can do things like pulse the output between 30% and 40% to simulate the ebb and flow of current.


----------



## Paul Kettless (30 Jan 2021)

You know I might need to eat some humble pie here, but the more I look at these biomasters the more I like them, Im guessing an 850 would be just be too much on an ea900 though


----------



## ForestDave (30 Jan 2021)

I'm sold on Wookie's recommendations! 
I am though just at the final stages of my 200l tank build and opted for a second hand Fluval FX6 as I thought that's more than enough flow in one hit. I forked out on 25mm pvc tubing and fittings similar to Zeus's set up and made a full width spray bar. That costed more than I had hoped and I also had to purchase a anti vibration floor mat to quieten it down a bit, (Mottez  Shock-Absorbing Floor Mat Grey / Blue 620 x 620mm). The mat is great and halved the noise but it's still louder than I would like so I am going to soundproof half of my cabinet for the filter to reduce the sound some more. It will be great when it's all set up and having seen the CO2 bubbles the flow gets to all areas of the tank. Wookies system is better and easier to set up but would probably cost another £200 or so. The FX6 is a beast though and super easy to use, just fill it up and turn it on, no priming necessary at all. I used to have a FX5 for about 5 years and that also never let me down.


----------



## Milopapa (31 Jan 2021)

Paul Kettless said:


> You know I might need to ear some humble pie here, but the more I look at these biomasters the more I like them, Im guessing an 850 would be just be too much on an ea900 though


Was there anything specific that swayed you, Paul? I'm still in between AquaEl and Biomaster. The T version is basically twice the price, so basically could get two of the Ultramax 1500s for the price of an 850T. That's nothing to sneeze at.


----------



## Nuno Gomes (31 Jan 2021)

Paul Kettless said:


> You know I might need to eat some humble pie here, but the more I look at these biomasters the more I like them, Im guessing an 850 would be just be too much on an ea900 though



I don't think it will be too much, my tank is just a bit bigger than an Aquascaper 900 (60cm deep instead of 50) and I'm using a Hydor Professional 600 plus an Eheim Pro4 250.
To be honest though, even though I disliked them in the past, Jbl filters are extremely affordable and work wonders, there's no bypass at all and the pumps are very powerful. I'd just get an E1502 and an external Hydor heater, spend the rest on plants, hardscape or whatever else you might need.
Keep in mind that a big part of owning a filter is being able to source spares whenever you need them, and at least where I live, spares are easy to find for Jbl and Eheim but it's almost impossible to find a fluval or hydor spare. Oase is probably just as difficult since it's a new trendy brand, not very well established yet.


----------



## Siege (31 Jan 2021)

Paul Kettless said:


> You know I might need to eat some humble pie here, but the more I look at these biomasters the more I like them, Im guessing an 850 would be just be too much on an ea900 though



Im testing the eheim pro 5 600T at home on a EA 900. Flow is rated at the same as the BioMaster 850. Flow isn’t too much using a lily pipe outlet.
Id say that the flow in real life is slightly higher than the biomaster but the motor is really really loud compared to the biomaster (which is near silent), so much so that I’ve had to turn it down just to reduce the noice. There is a firmware upgrade coming soon to help with this.....

For my input on an EA 900 I’d go with either of the Biomaster 600 (course prefilter sponges) or the 850. With no inbuilt heater the eheim Pro 4 600.

Cant use the EA skim glassware with the 850 though as it’s too powerful. Instead something like Viv skim glassware works well as the bottom slots are bigger.

Im unsure of Aquael quality but never used one.

Hope that helps.


----------



## dw1305 (31 Jan 2021)

Hi all, 


Nuno Gomes said:


> where I live, spares are easy to find for Jbl and Eheim


Spares are the killers with filters, I used to have a loft full of filters that would have worked, but needed a missing bit. Eventually I bit the bullet and threw them away and started buying second hand <"Eheim Classics">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Paul Kettless (31 Jan 2021)

Siege said:


> For my input on an EA 900 I’d go with either of the Biomaster 600 (course prefilter sponges) or the 850. With no inbuilt heater the eheim Pro 4 600.


Interested to know why you said without the heater, was that purely on cost. If I'm gonna spend that much money another 25 quid to get the heater out of the tank seems sensible to me 🤔


----------



## castle (31 Jan 2021)

Paul Kettless said:


> Interested to know why you said without the heater, was that purely on cost. If I'm gonna spend that much money another 25 quid to get the heater out of the tank seems sensible to me 🤔



600 doesn't come with a built in heater as far as I know; the 5e 600t is like 500£?!


----------



## Paul Kettless (31 Jan 2021)

castle said:


> 600 doesn't come with a built in heater as far as I know; the 5e 600t is like 500£?!


My bad I thought he meant the 850 biomaster not the Eheim that makes sense now.


----------



## Paul Kettless (31 Jan 2021)

Milopapa said:


> Was there anything specific that swayed you, Paul? I'm still in between AquaEl and Biomaster. The T version is basically twice the price, so basically could get two of the Ultramax 1500s for the price of an 850T. That's nothing to sneeze at.


As you said its a huge price difference, the positive points swaying me to the biomaster are the integrated heater, the simplicity of the pre-filter and how easy it is to help maintain it well. The warranty of 3+1 years and the overall reviews and comments that people are raving about it.  Its been in the market place for quite a while now, and the product is solid and reliable in general.  It seems like there are more happy customers than not.  The AquaEl on the other hand being Polish Im worrying about parts, warranty and how simple it is to remedy problems as and when they arrive.  I think the fact that I can hide a heater that wont effect flow, and have something thats easier to maintain in the long run is a huge bonus. I just dont know if if worth paying double the price. Yet I read a review today on the AquaEl in PFK  that gave it a glowing report, runs near silent (very important for the other half) top marks and highly recommended.  Likewise, the pond guru guy ( though I hate his sales patter for Biohome blah blah, the less said the better) he had nothing but praise for the solid build quality and said that the filter is very good value for money and like the pre-filter idea.



Nuno Gomes said:


> To be honest though, even though I disliked them in the past, Jbl filters are extremely affordable and work wonders, there's no bypass at all and the pumps are very powerful. I'd just get an E1502 and an external Hydor heater, spend the rest on plants, hardscape or whatever else you might need.


I have had JBLs before. Infact I have a 701 that is brand new and never been used.  They are as you said pretty good all-rounders, and the price is very attractive.  I especially like the fact that it onlys draws 20 watts power, and again are well known for running super silent, where the 850T is 32w.  Thats a big difference in power consumption per year.

I spoke with @wookie over PM, and he gave me some sound advice and honest info on his 2 Biomasters he is running.  I thought after that chat I had made my decision, then a few more comments on here and I doubt myself again. You guys dont make it easy for a fella lol.  I could quite easily buy something like an AquaEl Ultramax 1500 or a JBL e1502 for example that would easily deal with the biological aspect of the aquarium in combination with being heavily planted and then add something like the AI Nero 3 (again @wookie planting the seed) which would give ridiculous amounts of extra flow if need, and is fully controllable .  Both combined would be around the cost of an 850T, and I wonder if the combination of a decent flow canister and the AI would just take the flow to another level.

For now Im well and truly sitting on the fence still.


----------



## Paul Kettless (1 Feb 2021)

Well guys I think I that I have made my decision and rightly or wrongly, I am going to go for the AquaEl Ultramax 1500, paired with an AI Nero 3.  I will add an inline heater at a later date.  My deciding factor was that the combined cost is just over the price of an 850T, but is going to give me so many more options when it comes to flow. If there is one thing that I know from my reef keeping days and what I have read over and over again on this forum, Light and flow are crucial factors to success, and Im hoping with a fully adjustable ONF flat one and the filter/powerhead combo this will see me well for the future. A decision had to be made otherwise I would be going over the same thing for an eternity  I think just reading another post and response from @dw1305 just a pump in a bucket has made me think further, and helped me come to this decision.


----------



## Wookii (1 Feb 2021)

Paul Kettless said:


> Well guys I think I that I have made my decision and rightly or wrongly, I am going to go for the AquaEl Ultramax 1500, paired with an AI Nero 3.  I will add an inline heater at a later date.  My deciding factor was that the combined cost is just over the price of an 850T, but is going to give me so many more options when it comes to flow. If there is one thing that I know from my reef keeping days and what I have read over and over again on this forum, Light and flow are crucial factors to success, and Im hoping with a fully adjustable ONF flat one and the filter/powerhead combo this will see me well for the future. A decision had to be made otherwise I would be going over the same thing for an eternity  I think just reading another post and response from @dw1305 just a pump in a bucket has made me think further, and helped me come to this decision.



Make sure you give us a mini review of the Aquel when you get chance Paul. Also on the Nero 3, if you have shrimp or very small fish, you might want to consider a guard as mentioned in my journal thread (if you haven't read it already) 









						Kinabalu (60 x 40 x 40)
					

I absolutely love all the textures and plants in this tank! Well done! And nice diy on that plexi too   Thanks man - really appreciate that.



					www.ukaps.org


----------



## Paul Kettless (1 Feb 2021)

Wookii said:


> Make sure you give us a mini review of the Aquel when you get chance Paul. Also on the Nero 3, if you have shrimp or very small fish, you might want to consider a guard as mentioned in my journal thread (if you haven't read it already)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I certainly will do a review , and thanks for the heads up on the guard I will look into that further as I would def like some Shrimp, and fish list is not defined at this time.  I just need D&D to sort themselves out now and give stock to retailers to fulfill back orders.  My Ea900 has been on back order since 31st December.


----------



## dw1305 (1 Feb 2021)

Hi all, 


Paul Kettless said:


> a pump in a bucket


I wish I'd though of it, but it was <"Clive's comment">. I've referred to it because it is such a good description.  Some times you need some clarity, <"to cut to the chase">, or otherwise you get lost in the detail and <"never see the bigger picture">.

Personally I never had <"any intention of using canister filters">, but I found that there were situations where HMFs or <"wet and dry trickle filters"> weren't viable options (for non-fish keeping reasons). 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Paul Kettless (1 Feb 2021)

well orders placed, those AI nero's seem to be in very low stock. seems like most retailers are out. Fortunately, I found one on Amazon.  Another expensive fish day in this house.


----------



## CooKieS (12 Feb 2021)

Paul Kettless said:


> As you said its a huge price difference, the positive points swaying me to the biomaster are the integrated heater, the simplicity of the pre-filter and how easy it is to help maintain it well. The warranty of 3+1 years and the overall reviews and comments that people are raving about it.  Its been in the market place for quite a while now, and the product is solid and reliable in general.  It seems like there are more happy customers than not.  The AquaEl on the other hand being Polish Im worrying about parts, warranty and how simple it is to remedy problems as and when they arrive.  I think the fact that I can hide a heater that wont effect flow, and have something thats easier to maintain in the long run is a huge bonus. I just dont know if if worth paying double the price. Yet I read a review today on the AquaEl in PFK  that gave it a glowing report, runs near silent (very important for the other half) top marks and highly recommended.  Likewise, the pond guru guy ( though I hate his sales patter for Biohome blah blah, the less said the better) he had nothing but praise for the solid build quality and said that the filter is very good value for money and like the pre-filter idea.
> 
> 
> I have had JBLs before. Infact I have a 701 that is brand new and never been used.  They are as you said pretty good all-rounders, and the price is very attractive.  I especially like the fact that it onlys draws 20 watts power, and again are well known for running super silent, where the 850T is 32w.  Thats a big difference in power consumption per year.
> ...



my Aquael ultramax won’t work since 2 months now and still waiting for Aquael response...hope you got the last version with 19/25mm hoses? This one should run without problem


----------



## Paul Kettless (12 Feb 2021)

CooKieS said:


> my Aquael ultramax won’t work since 2 months now and still waiting for Aquael response...hope you got the last version with 19/25mm hoses? This one should run without problem


Sorry to read that, doesn't seem like the  customer service is there. I went for the Ultramax 1500 so the pipework is 16/22.

I did see on another post, although not sure where now, that a way to tell if I have the new model is by how many fins are on the impeller. Fortunately mine has 6, and not the 5.

I still have no signs of my ea900 tank, seems that news from D&D to suppliers is also very poor. I've been waiting 6 weeks now, and no further forward at all.

Seems like company's in general are forgetting the important element of sales, and that's customer care.

I hope you get yours sorted soon. Its a real shame, as the build quality appears to be excellent, and has the promise of being a good filter. I guess time will tell for me. Thats if I ever get the chance to set it up lol


----------



## anda1961 (23 Feb 2021)

I can say that Aquael while very quiet and solid filters parts are virtually impossible to get. I should know have Ultramax 2000 with 19/25 pipe work sat awaiting spare impeller.
Have 2 Ultramax 1500s again tried to get spares ready for any mishaps impossible.
Have a JBL 1502 green line on my other 80litre tank brilliant spares readily available.
I won’t entertain anymore Aquael external filters because of the spares situation in the UK shame very well built and silent like carnt hear them running.


----------



## Ollie s (19 Mar 2021)

anda1961 said:


> I can say that Aquael while very quiet and solid filters parts are virtually impossible to get. I should know have Ultramax 2000 with 19/25 pipe work sat awaiting spare impeller.
> Have 2 Ultramax 1500s again tried to get spares ready for any mishaps impossible.
> Have a JBL 1502 green line on my other 80litre tank brilliant spares readily available.
> I won’t entertain anymore Aquael external filters because of the spares situation in the UK shame very well built and silent like carnt hear them running.


Did you ever get your ultramax sorted? I'm stuck between ultramax 2000 or a biomaster 850t but just can't decide its starting to make me grumpy lol


----------



## stevetorley (26 Mar 2021)

Paul Kettless said:


> Im sure we would all love to buy it if we all could afford to spend £300 on a filter without even having to think about it, but the majority of us most probably have heaters already. The AquaEl Ultramax 1500 for example is nearly half the price., and does have a pre-filter albeit not so easy to get to.  If we are suggesting that the Oase is better, is it that much better to spend double the cost.  Dare I say it but I believe the Oase's are the trendy buy right now and over hyped and quite expensive for what they are.
> 
> In my research over the past couple of weeks I have seen loads of people complaining about priming, leaking and noisy Thermo filters.


I have the oase 850 themo on the oase highline 400. It's really loud compared to my fluval 307. I ended up adding the 307 to the tank as well to improve the turnover. I haven't had any leaks and the priming has been fine.


----------



## Nelson Marto (26 Mar 2021)

stevetorley said:


> I have the oase 850 themo on the oase highline 400. It's really loud compared to my fluval 307. I ended up adding the 307 to the tank as well to improve the turnover. I haven't had any leaks and the priming has been fine.


Hi, the OASE 850 is noisy? I'm about to buy it, but the noise will be my factor of decision. The other option is EHEIM professionel 5e 600T. Currently I have an eheim 2275, I would like to improve... without noise.


----------



## stevetorley (27 Mar 2021)

Nelson Marto said:


> Hi, the OASE 850 is noisy? I'm about to buy it, but the noise will be my factor of decision. The other option is EHEIM professionel 5e 600T. Currently I have an eheim 2275, I would like to improve... without noise.


Yes, very noisy.... I can't hear the fluvial 307, but the 850 makes a really annoying humming sound.  I swapped out the sponges for biohome ultimate. So:
PreFilter:
Orange 40ppp (i think)
Bottom Tray: 
Medium Sponge
Rest of the Trays:
Biohome Ultimate

I've checked:
Inserted rubber feet.
The filter is not touching or leaning against the cabinet.
Hoses are not vibrating against the cabinet.


----------



## Nelson Marto (29 Mar 2021)

stevetorley said:


> Yes, very noisy.... I can't hear the fluvial 307, but the 850 makes a really annoying humming sound.  I swapped out the sponges for biohome ultimate.


You are the second person I heard saying biomaster850 is noisy (how many days is working?). Now I'm afraid of buy it.
There are more people here with Biomaster 850?  People in general report that biomaster 600 is quiet.
Can you or some one mesure de decibel at 20cm distance from the filter? 
we can user this app and compare.








						Sound Meter - Apps on Google Play
					

Measure environmental noise with your phone.




					play.google.com


----------



## Wookii (29 Mar 2021)

I have the 850, and it did make a fairly audible humming noise to start with in the first several weeks. I can imagine if you have it in a very quite environment it could be a nuisance. The noise did seem to reduce considerably over time - whether this was because the mechanical parts were run in, or because my ear/brain interface filters out the background noise I can't be sure but now the bubbles in myCO2 reactor are more audible than the filter itself.


----------



## Nelson Marto (29 Mar 2021)

Wookii said:


> I have the 850, and it did make a fairly audible humming noise to start with in the first several weeks. I can imagine if you have it in a very quite environment it could be a nuisance. The noise did seem to reduce considerably over time - whether this was because the mechanical parts were run in, or because my ear/brain interface filters out the background noise I can't be sure but now the bubbles in myCO2 reactor are more audible than the filter itself.


That is a very good impression, now is silent...how long did it take to reduce the noise? Can you mesure it?


----------



## stevetorley (29 Mar 2021)

Mines been running for 5 weeks. I'm disappointed with the noise, prefilter is good though.


----------



## stevetorley (29 Mar 2021)

OK... loaded an app on the phone.  Opened the cabinet doors, and held the phone at the door opening:

Both filters off: 59.4db
Just the fluval 307 on: 63db
Just the Oase 850 on: 69.8db


----------



## Nelson Marto (30 Mar 2021)

This mesure is not accurate, i know, because it depend on phone microphone sensibility. 
Anyway my room is more silent than yours 
I don't have an OASE 850 I was planning to buy it, my current filter is eheim 2275 (prof 4 600).
My room with no filter close to aquarium: 28db
With filter, open, cabinet, and phone at 15cm 34db
With filter, close cabinet, and phone at 15cm 33db.

someone more have this messures?


----------



## stevetorley (30 Mar 2021)

Nelson Marto said:


> This mesure is not accurate, i know, because it depend on phone microphone sensibility.
> Anyway my room is more silent than yours
> I don't have an OASE 850 I was planning to buy it, my current filter is eheim 2275 (prof 4 600).
> My room with no filter close to aquarium: 28db
> ...


Fully aware it's not accurate reading, but you can see the difference between the two. Anyway... helped as much as I can here, so without going out to buy calibrated equipment.... 
You're welcome 👍


----------



## Wookii (30 Mar 2021)

Nelson Marto said:


> This mesure is not accurate, i know, because it depend on phone microphone sensibility.
> Anyway my room is more silent than yours
> I don't have an OASE 850 I was planning to buy it, my current filter is eheim 2275 (prof 4 600).
> My room with no filter close to aquarium: 28db
> ...



I imagine those measurements are miles off to be honest (dust in your microphone maybe) - it's very difficult to get ambient noise levels down below 30dB even in a sound proofed and acoustically treated listening room (I know, I've designed, built and measured several). Typical background noise (noise floor) in a fairly quiet suburban neighbourhood is around 45-50 dB, in a busier city pad it can be a fair bit higher.

For what it's worth (which is not a lot) you're both showing around the same 16% increase in noise with the filter on. With Steve's reading though, as the decibel scale is logarithmic, with room boundary gain, a 9+dB increase translates to approximately a doubling of in-room noise - which is a fair bit!


----------



## Nelson Marto (30 Mar 2021)

Wookii said:


> I imagine those measurements are miles off to be honest (dust in your microphone maybe) - it's very difficult to get ambient noise levels down below 30dB even in a sound proofed and acoustically treated listening room (I know, I've designed, built and measured several). Typical background noise (noise floor) in a fairly quiet suburban neighbourhood is around 45-50 dB, in a busier city pad it can be a fair bit higher.
> 
> For what it's worth (which is not a lot) you're both showing around the same 16% increase in noise with the filter on. With Steve's reading though, as the decibel scale is logarithmic, with room boundary gain, a 9+dB increase translates to approximately a doubling of in-room noise - which is a fair bit!


HI, I agree is not accurate, but maybe the increase of noise can be trustful.. maybe?
increase 9db it's a lot.


----------

